# Fuel Injectors >high flow



## ricmac (Apr 15, 2004)

What is the flow of the stock injectors in a '87 5ktq?
What are some good alternates if I wanted to stay with CIS but push about 300bhp?
I read something about Ferrari injectors being a good cheap option...
-Rick


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Fuel Injectors >high flow (ricmac)*

The airflow meter in CIS units does not flow enough air to achieve that kind of horsepower, granted you can get Mercedes injectors and change the thread pitch with an adaptor for them to work but you will still lack the airflow to run that power continuously, especially at the top end


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Fuel Injectors >high flow (ricmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricmac* »_Ferrari injectors being a good cheap option...
-Rick

I thought I'd never see "Ferrari" and "cheap option" in the same sentence but I guess there is a first for everything.


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: Fuel Injectors >high flow (ricmac)*

The mercedes (047) injectors should be the same thread pitch (coarse) as your stock injectors. They also came in some Ferrari's. Your stock injectors (015) are the worst flowing injectors I've ever flow tested. They came in a lot of other things too though. As for 300hp, I think you can get to about 250hp by changing the injectors, but you might have to get pretty creative with the fuel pressure after that.


----------

